# Anyone having issues w LookUSA?



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

Have the '09 595 and noticed some slight clear coat lifting on left chainstay. Contacted LookUSA who asked for pix, sent them pix and have not heard a word since. 

Pretty unusual for them as in the past they have been very responsive, thus the question, any one else seeing a delayed response/slow response/no response from LookUSA?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Johnnysmooth said:


> Have the '09 595 and noticed some slight clear coat lifting on left chainstay. Contacted LookUSA who asked for pix, sent them pix and have not heard a word since.
> 
> Pretty unusual for them as in the past they have been very responsive, thus the question, any one else seeing a delayed response/slow response/no response from LookUSA?


How long has it been since you sent the pics?


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

Its been a few weeks since good pix were sent. Had sent pix from my phone that were mediocre about 6 wks ago and never heard a word, thus sent better pix hoping that would generate a response. 

Still nothing - quite odd.


----------



## Traceride1 (Oct 21, 2005)

Yep, I'm having a similar problem with Look. They were contacted about a problem, they responded promptly asking for a pic. The pic was sent, but no response since.


----------



## Rickyracer (Sep 28, 2006)

Yep +1, I had the LBS send my 565 back b/c of a crack in the BB. LOOK has been very unresponsive and we're going on week 7. The entire process is strating to piss me off.


----------



## ucancallmejoe (May 17, 2006)

My issue was resolved albeit a bit slow and after unsuccessful attempts at getting it resolved outside an LBS. My Look 595 had some clearcoat lifting at the bottom bracket area. My LBS closed (Mill Valley Cycles) so I was stranded for a bit and tried to get it done solo. Not a good idea. 

Now through Lombardi Sports (many props to them), I am getting a new paint job. I think going through the LBS is the best option. Look USA does not want to shake the confidence of their vendors and the LBS does not want to be in the hot seat when a company gets cheapo with their warranty. 

But from my experience, Look is very generous and fair. Fast? Erm, no. Welcome to warranty land. That is how it is with most high dollar warranties. 

FYI, the suspicion is that the resin gassed for longer than anticipated and lifted the coating off. Now if I can only finagle a free Mondrian paint job....


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

Thx for the feedback everyone. Looks like I'll be heading over to the local Look Dealer which is not all that convenient to get to, thus in past dealings with LookUSA, dealt with them directly.

Hmmm, like the idea of going for the Mondrian paint-job as a way for Look to make amends for the hassle


----------



## boysa (Apr 8, 2007)

Strange... I had an issue with the paint (clearcoat cracking) on my '07 595, and within two weeks of sending pics I had a brand new '08 595 in hand! I have to say, in my case and experience the customer service was second to none. Sorry you guys are having these issues.


----------

